# Massive Drug Trip ITT (Puyo Puyo)



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T-0:00





Wednesday night, sup guys?


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T + 2:00 





Grabbed butterfly.

Mild mental cloudiness.
Slight Euphora, maybe placebo.
Time's slower... damn look at my hand...
lol damn.... woah


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T+ 2:20






I think I'm leveling out.. I hope.
Effects should go strong until T+20:00, and remaining residual effects should wear off completely by T+30:00

Every post could be my last. If I can't make it to T+20:00 assume the worst.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T+3:00






HAHAHAHA.

FUCK.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 6, 2007)

What the fuck are we doing?


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T+4:00






Increased paranoia.
I think I see Yuu only Yuu Has Pink Eye And Is Cursing My Inflection Oh God What?

I Am Inviting AmitieOverAnd We'llPlay CrossfireOr Something.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T+5:00






Just chillin' waiting for amitie to show up.
Yuu took off


are you there doods?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 6, 2007)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 6, 2007)

Whooaaaaaa! I'm totally tripping balls from this topic!


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 6, 2007)

Massive drug trip!

Keep going!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice pictures Heran! T+3:00 is my favourite (so far).


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T + 6:00










Amitie showed up

We played crossfire, read nick magazine, and watched robots.
Things are pretty chill.

After watching robots were are discussing and we think we want to do this thing that they do in the movie...


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 6, 2007)

T+7:00







Everybody in the universe changed genders. I don't think Yuu did cuz she is already dead.


We are turning rider into kirby atm


----------



## Jax (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## cubin' (Dec 6, 2007)

You doing ok dude? 

Sending positive vibes your way through the internet tubes!


awesome drawings


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> T + 6:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HaHa, My dad got me Crossfire not long back even though im 21 now, me and my sis (who is 22 with a degree in engineering.) Love it lol


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for :| bag, good vibes, and love, will need it to make it to T+20:00
yeah crossfire is a really good game everyone should play it



T+ 9:00






We finished turning rider into kirby
'love its okay'

me and amitie are still not our real genders and im trippin hard

i did not draw the pictures


----------



## OSW (Dec 7, 2007)

stay strong. think of the children.

i know you didn't draw the pictures


----------



## cubin' (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> stay strong. think of the children.
> 
> i know you didn't draw the pictures




what makes you think that OSW?


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 7, 2007)

T+10:00







Yuu says we should change back to our normal genders. I'm inclined to agree.


Halfway there and this trip shows no signs of stopping! Wish me luck here!


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 9, 2007)

T+11:00






Amitie startled me by wearing many puyo in place of hat.
She says she doesn't know what I'm talking about. =(


----------



## Ducky (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..... LSD .. you did it agian!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 9, 2007)

Puyo-Fucking-Puyo...






Shit fucks you up.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Uhoh, he didn't get to +20:00


----------

